# Need Help With Paint in California



## Hutch (Oct 12, 2014)

I live in California. I tried twice from two different vendors to purchase Rustolium 7400 Alkyd paint. I guess California along with some other states have banned it for sale in those states. I do want to stick with a Alkyd paint. Anyone else have this problem? If I can avoid it I don't want a two part/epoxy paint. 

  So, does anyone know an Alkyd paint I can purchase in this state?

  Thanks guys,

Hutch


----------



## Mike Gibson (Oct 12, 2014)

Have you considered using Plasti Dip instead of the alkyd paint?  I am waiting on an answer from Plasti Dip to see if that is a viable option to paint my milling machine.


----------



## nuturner (Oct 29, 2014)

I know that Sears carries it.  There are restrictions on its sales in some states but I'm not aware of any restrictions against possessing it.  Must be someone in the LA area who has some sitting around their garage.


----------



## catoctin (Oct 29, 2014)

I went through the California paint dance earlier in the year trying to paint a mobile base.  Some areas like the Bay Area have tighter restrictions than the rest of the state according to a painter I know that was smuggling paint in from the central valley.  You may want to find out if the LA area has similar restrictions.  It may be available outside of LA.

You might want to also check online sources.  I did hit California shipping restrictions on one of the Rustoleum products from a few vendors.  I ended up ordering Valspar Tractor Paint via Amazon.  This stuff from what I hear isn't great for abrasion and UV resistance.  It also requires a hardener and I probably wouldn't use it again.

-Joe


----------



## caveBob (Oct 29, 2014)

Hutch, I just did a quick google search for "Rustolium 7400 Alkyd paint"

That took me to:

High Performance 
7400 System DTM Alkyd Enamel (450 VOC)
http://www.rustoleum.com/product-ca...oatings/7400-system-dtm-450-voc-alkyd-enamel/

...on that page there is a Store Locator link, your profile shows LA, Ca so I randomly entered zip code 90003 from a quick LA zip code search. The results from that search show many stores you could call...

hth

[EDIT] forgot to mention...

Went to the local Home Depot (one of the places listed to check from the store locator link above) last weekend for paint for the milling machine. I used Rustoleum Hammered (alkyd) on the lathe some time back and it has held up very well for me so far. So, I went to the local HD and they only had 4 colors available in quart sized liquid brush on. We did a little science experiment (what the paint mixer guy called it...  ) and mixed 2 parts Black, 1 part Silver, and 1 part Brown... ended up with 1 gallon of a nice smoky dark silver/gray, think I'm gonna like it...


----------



## MattM (Oct 30, 2014)

If all else fails I'll buy it in Oregon and ship it to you.  Did you know that kangaroo skin boots are illegal in CA?


----------



## Falcon67 (Oct 30, 2014)

Smokey and the Bandit, California edition


----------



## catoctin (Oct 30, 2014)

I checked Zoro Tools for "Rustolium 7400 Alkyd paint".  They have a little footnote at the bottom of the page "This item has been restricted from sale in the following states :  CA".  I kind of remember this now from my paint hunt.  Time to plan a trip to Vegas.....for paint.

-joe


----------



## Carlos Iglesias (Oct 31, 2014)

You may have to settle for the Rustoleum V7400 (340 VOC) vise the 7400 (450 VOC).  I live in CT and there was a similar restriction on the higher organics 7400 alkyd.  I order the primer from Zoro and the enamel from MSC.  The phone salesperson at MSC gave me a heads-up on the state restriction and recommended the alternate part number.... very helpful!

BTW, the paint system's fast-drying primer has been spectacular and with a little ValSpar hardener in the paint, I LOVE the enamel's finish: shiny and hard.


----------



## catoctin (Oct 31, 2014)

It seems hardener is required for everything now if you want it to dry hard in your lifetime.  Wear good breathing protection when using the stuff.  I saw recommendations on other websites to bite the bullet and use automotive paint for machine restoration.  





Carlos Iglesias said:


> You may have to settle for the Rustoleum V7400 (340 VOC) vise the 7400 (450 VOC).  I live in CT and there was a similar restriction on the higher organics 7400 alkyd.  I order the primer from Zoro and the enamel from MSC.  The phone salesperson at MSC gave me a heads-up on the state restriction and recommended the alternate part number.... very helpful!
> 
> BTW, the paint system's fast-drying primer has been spectacular and with a little ValSpar hardener in the paint, I LOVE the enamel's finish: shiny and hard.


----------

